# LGB RC 55016 Issues



## mike99 (Sep 10, 2013)

I am a novice that has a remote LGB 55016 p and a 55051 transmitter. For some reason when I hold down the F button the handheld is no longer powering up. I replaced batteries and reset but still nothing. Any suggestions?


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I think I had a problem once where the spring that holds the battery had spun around and no longer made contact with the battery. Was a simple fix, but had to watch every time I put batteries in. Also might take out the transmitter and replace with the cord to verify it still works without batteries. 
Steve


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

Removed the knob by pulling it off.
Remove the screws in the rear and the back and the ones inside where the wireless module sits.
Make note of how the switch that changed where the 0 is on the know is situated.
Remove the screws in the circuit board and the switch and spring plate.
Check the spring that holds the batteries. These look like little spiral lolly pops and they tend to come loose and spin.
If the springs can spin carefully masking tape the spiral in place and re-solder the connection on the board.
Reassemble the unit.

Hope this helps I have done this to my controller twice. next time I will remove the spring and rough up the metal some more so it will take the solder better and make a tighter bond.


----------

